# All Spaced Out!! Important information inside on H&R spacers!



## ECS Tuning-Tom (Oct 2, 2001)

OK, This is going to be a little long but there's going to be alot of
information here. Please read if you have spacers or are interested 
in purchasing some spacers. 
1st the difference between the Version II 8mm spacers, 10mm & 
12mm spacers versus the 15's & 20mm spacers & why they don't 
fit some wheels (mostly aftermarket wheels).
Here is a pic of a 12mm spacer next to a 15mm spacer








Now if you look at the hub part of the spacer you will see the 
difference between the two.
Here is close-up of the 12mm spacer









Here is a close-up pic of the 15mm spacer








You see, the way the hub centric ring is designed is 
different between the 2 spacers. The Version II 8, 
the 10mm & the 12mm spacers were designed with 
original wheels in mind & they will not work on *some* 
aftermarket wheels. 
Here is a example pic of a 12mm spacer that does 
not fit a aftermarket wheel. The tip of the pencil is 
under the spacer because the spacer does not sit 
flat against the wheel. It is a *must* that the 
spacers sit completely flat & sit tightly against your 
wheel otherwise they will not work properly. 








__________________________________________
*Wheel bolts*
Here is a pic of the two different kind of bolt seats 
that are out there for your VW & Audi. The pencil is 
pointing to the conical seat, the other bolt is a ball 
seat.








*All* original VW & Audi wheel bolts are ball seat. 
Most aftermarket wheels are conical. Some BBS 
wheels are also Ball seat. You *must* know what 
bolt seat your wheels use before you order longer bolts 
to go with your spacers. 

Here is how to measure you wheel bolts








*Always* measure the wheel bolts that came with 
the wheels that you are planning to use with the spacers. 
Hope this information is helpful. If you have any other 
questions, post away. I will try to answer them as they 
come. With the search down, it will be little difficult to 
moniter this post, so keep it up for a while so all can see it. 

All 4-lug VW's have 12x1.5mm bolts all 5-lug VW's are 14x1.5
Everyone who is interested in wheel spacers, please read the two 
post before ordering them from us. Almost all your questions that 
everyone has asked & is asking has been addressed it the two post.
5mm spacer Q&A & pics


[Modified by [email protected], 1:30 PM 1-23-2003]


----------

